# Do any of the ladies here cut their own hair?



## Ruth n Jersey

I have been cutting my own hair for years now. I just get to antsy sitting in a salon listening to all the chit chat that goes on.I'm always thinking of all the things I could be doing instead. I haven't worn makeup in years either. As long as my hair is clean and neat, I'm happy. In my younger years I would use makeup and fuss with my hair. I even went through the wig craze in the 70's. I had two of them. Actually in the 80's my daughter won a prize in a Halloween contest while wearing one I had laying around, my son wore the other one. Of course when I wore them they weren't in the condition that the photo shows..


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm with you Ruth.  I've cut my own hair almost always.  The few times I went to the beauty parlor, I didn't like the cut.  Figured I couldn't do any worse.  You just have to be patient. If you count all the time waiting and driving, it comes out about the same.  Maybe I just haven't found the right barber.   

Also don't wear makeup.  Used to wear lipstick occasionally in the 70's until the bright reds came into fashion.  

What a cute picture of your son & daughter.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I still cut my bangs myself, when I'm not growing them out.  I used to cut my hair when I was younger, it was always shoulder length or longer, then realized that I wasn't doing a very good job keeping both sides even.

I hate going to get a haircut too, but I do go every few months even if just for a trim.  I usually use a coupon at the cost of around $12 at one of the chains, they always have walk ins and usually since I go on weekdays, there's rarely a wait.  Not too much chatter, I find if you're quiet the hair stylist usually is too and just gets on with doing the deed.

I still keep my hair shoulder length, and wear a little makeup just on my eyes sometimes, much less than when I was younger.  Light pencil line under the lower lashes and a touch of dark green or brown powder on lids.  Many times go natural depending on my mood.

Never wore a wig, but that is such a sweet picture of your little ones there Ruth, your girl deserved the prize! :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere

I trim my bangs but maybe twice a year go to a salon to shape up the rest. I do cut my daughter's hair and it turns out well. Then again very curly hair is forgiving. With straight hair you can see if it's not quite even. With curly hair it all blends together.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I've cut my husband's hair since we started going out together, and his hair was shoulder length, he had the long layered shag style.  He keeps it short now but has never been fond of going out to get haircuts.  Luckily we've been grooming our own dogs for thirty years now, and have clippers and comb attachments to make the job easy.


----------



## ndynt

Ohhhh Ruth, your children are so beautiful.  I thought they were dolls until I read your post.
   My hair is down to the middle of my back, so I just trim it occasionally.   Very few beauticians have known what to do with it....so fine and silky. Get that deer blinded by headlights look, trying to figure it out what to do 
I also have never worn makeup, except for mascara.  Some friends once gave me a makeover gift, at a very expensive store.  They were so excited.  I let the hairdresser do my hair and the cosmetician make me up.   Everyone was ooohhhing and ahhhhing.   To me, I looked like a hooker.   Needless to say....as soon as I could I scrubbed all the makeup off and brushed out all the lacquered curls....


----------



## reflection4

I sometimes trim bangs, but that's about it.


----------



## Ruthanne

When I had bangs I would trim then and then I would cut my hair.  One day I cut my hair when I had a bit too much too drink and boy did I pay for it!!  It was a mess.  Never again will I do that.  I need to go get my hair cut again one of these days perhaps next month.  Ruth, I love the pic of your kids, real cute!


----------



## Guitarist

I cut my bangs, and trim around my ears.  I can cut the back but it takes a long time get it all even, and even then it's not quite.  I wish I knew how to layer my hair but I can't get that right either.  

I wear lipstick when I dress up, sometimes eye shadow and a little blush if I'm in the mood to.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Well, I'm glad to see I'm not alone in the home hair cutting department. Like you SeaBreeze, I also cut my husbands hair and have done it since before we were married. Back then I thought it was such fun to be able to cut my boyfriends hair. Now? not so much. Although now their isn't to much to cut. Thanks for the kind words about the kids pictures. Seems like only yesterday. My daughter is 38 and son will be 40 in October. Where did the time go????


----------



## jnos

It's so nice to hear I'm not alone in dreading going in for haircuts.  I've tried practically every place and find that a stylist does a great cut the first few times. After that I don't know if they get lazy because we're chatting more and familiar with each other and my hair. Last month for the first time I went to a barber. She was not inexpensive but was she fast and good! She's also close to home and takes no appointments. Love that. Show up and wait. I walked in after work around 3:00 and no one was there. I've seen it other time with 10 in line. But when she's so fast, it doesn't matter so much. It was perfect.


----------



## chic

The kids are just adorable. The wigs are so awesome on them. BTW, I trim my own hair too. I'm a fan of the Renaissance look.


----------



## Ameriscot

I used to trim my bangs but I've butchered them so many times I started growing them out last year.  No way would I try cutting the rest of my hair.  I like being pampered at the salon.

Cute kids, Ruth!


----------



## Ralphy1

I'm not a lady but I have been cutting my own hair for years.  The barber shop used to be a sanctuary for men until they became unisex salons.  So I got a kit from Wally World and started in.  It took a little experimenting to get it right using mirrors to do the back, but it is learnable and, thus, doable, and I look like I went to a stylist after a trim.  Glossies are available suitable for framing of my hair style for a small fee and postage...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Thank you for the offer Ralphy. I might like to have one of those glossies depending on the fee. It will take awhile to send it to you though. I have to wait for an unmarked stamp to come from mail I might receive. Then I have to soak it off and dry it. Could take awhile.


----------



## Manatee

My wife has cut her own hair for years.  She stopped cutting mine decades ago, said it was like cutting Brillo.


----------



## Redd

I cut my own hair once at about age 7 when the babysitter wasn't looking at what I was up to. Mom came home, fired the sitter on the spot and gave me a red rump.

School pictures were the next day, I still have that school picture as a reminder to use a proper hair stylist


----------



## twinkles

my daughter cuts my hair about every 2 months in the meantime i trim  the sides and the bangs--


----------



## Jetz

*

hahahaha, boy, this brought back a bad memory. Can't remember why, but, I was in need of a trim and decided I could do it myself. After doing one side, quite well I might add,
** I got a phone call *. Don't know what I was thinking, but I kept cutting. As you have already guessed, one side was waaaaay shorter than the other. Had to go and get it all cut really short. 
Never cut my own hair again.


----------



## C'est Moi

Ruth, the picture is precious.   Beautiful children.

And no, I don't cut my own hair.   I do trim my bangs occasionally but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## RadishRose

I also can trim my bangs. 

I must be in the minority because  I actually enjoy going to the salon, having my hair washed, listening to the chatter, sometimes joining in, the magazines. I can't go as often as I should though, maybe 4 times a year


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I keep my hair long. I cut it myself usually twice a year. It is much easier to trim long hair IMO


----------



## Manatee

My wife has been cutting her own for many years.


----------



## Camper6

I bought a hair trimmer on a t.v. Sale. Battery operated. My bathroom set up is perfect. Mirror behind me on the door. Vanity mirror in front with moveable extensions. I trim my hair everyday. I never need a haircut from a barber. I hated making appointments. I'm male. I didn't do it to save money. It's to save time.


----------



## Shalimar

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I keep my hair long. I cut it myself usually twice a year. It is much easier to trim long hair IMO


I agree. I divide mine in half, (two pieces down the front of me,) cut off the desired amount. Easy.


----------



## Temperance

Trim my own hair, have no patience to sit in a salon.


----------



## AprilSun

No, I don't cut my hair but because it has a "mind of it's own" I have threatened too many times!


----------



## debodun

I do. It saves money and since I am not going to be in any beauty contests it doesn't matter to me, I don't have to look at it. When I first started doing it, I made a few blunders and ended up looking like Cyndi Lauper (you know back when she cut it short on one side and left it long on the other). However, I have naturally wavy hair that help to hide miscalculations. Also, it grows out quick enough.


----------



## Ruthanne

I know I answered this previously but I did cut my hair again when not having a drink and it turned out so well I was complimented on it by 2 people.  I don't like going to the stylist either.  The last time I went she burned my head 3 times with the blow dryer too close to my head, had to push it away.


----------



## JustBonee

Have had bad results  with the 'pros'  in the past too.    I rather take my chances with cutting my own hair and coloring it too.


----------



## hollydolly

I cut my own fringe and have on the odd occasion followed a youtube video to cut an inch off the length to tidy it up as well... but aside from my fringe I prefer going to the hairdressers to get anything done to the length  because I get layers cut into my hair which I can't do myself.


----------



## RadishRose

Sometimes I cut my own bangs (fringe)


----------



## CeeCee

I trim my bangs which really arent full bangs anyway...just wisps on the right side, so not hard.

My hair grows very fast so I’d be going every couple of weeks to get them cut.


----------



## bingo

yes....i do the whole shebang. ...with a hand mirror to see the reflection of the back in bathroom mirror. ..whew....i cut my husband's too...and his beard...
im thinking of retiring...ha!


----------



## JustBonee

bingo said:


> yes....i do the whole shebang. ...with a hand mirror to see the reflection of the back in bathroom mirror. ..whew....



Something I do to cut the hair on the back of my head, along with mirrors *all around*, is get out some of those old-fashioned velco  rollers in different sizes. Then figure out what I want the end result to be and  start rolling the hair in different size rollers for that affect. ..largest ones at the top of the head. 
Then unroll each roller, one at a time,  and cut the hair in that roller 1" or whatever amount .. then move to the next one.  
It works for me and I'm satisfied with the layering look I get. 
Then shake it all out and put some mousse on...


----------



## Wren

I trim  my fringe and the sides


----------



## Keesha

I cut my own hair and have been since 2012.


----------



## C'est Moi

I wish I could cut my own hair, but it would be a disaster.  I know my limitations!!


----------



## Rosemarie

Guitarist said:


> I cut my bangs, and trim around my ears.  I can cut the back but it takes a long time get it all even, and even then it's not quite.  I wish I knew how to layer my hair but I can't get that right either.
> 
> I wear lipstick when I dress up, sometimes eye shadow and a little blush if I'm in the mood to.




There is a way to layer your hair. Gather it all on top of your head, secure it with an elastic band, then cut it as long or short as you wish.


----------



## terry123

No I use a coupon and go to Supercuts once a month or 5 weeks.  When I worked I went to a salon for a cut and color.  Supercuts here have great stylists and 2 locations close to me.  If I could cut my own, I would but I only have one hand so it would be hard to do now.


----------



## debodun

I cut my own hair. It's naturally wavy and I sure am not going to be in any beauty contests, so why pay all that money for something that's going to grow out in a month or two. The front and sides are easy - I can see what I'm doing. It's the back that is more difficult, I have to feel and snip, but then I can't see the back anyway. Here a photo of me at the local senior's Christmas party after a shearing.


----------



## Pinky

I cut my own hair for decades, to save money. It was easier to cut when I wore it long and straight. Back then, we had a main mirror with 2 opening mirrors at the sides - and a mirror on the wall behind, so it wasn't difficult when I started wearing my hair short and layered.

Of course, the salon does a much better job .. and now I get low-lights which is too much trouble to do myself.


----------



## Keesha

terry123 said:


> No I use a coupon and go to Supercuts once a month or 5 weeks.  When I worked I went to a salon for a cut and color.  Supercuts here have great stylists and 2 locations close to me.  If I could cut my own, I would but I only have one hand so it would be hard to do now.


Hey Terry. I haven’t seen you since the 4th of July.
You are missed here. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## MarciKS

Been cutting my own with barber clippers.


----------



## Autumn

The salon that my sister and I used went out of business because of the pandemic, and there are still so many restrictions at other places.  So we bought clippers and barber scissors and started experimenting with trimming our own hair,  We both wear our hair very short, so it isn't that hard.  I used to enjoy relaxing at the salon, but the world is changing.  At least we get a lot of laughs out of the process.


----------



## Lewkat

Since the lock down in my state of NJ began, I had no choice.  I really messed it up the first time I tried and that was just trimming.  But I bought a hairdresser's set and went to town Not bad.  Just a tad shorter than I usually have it, but at least it is neat and symmetrical.


----------



## PamfromTx

If I were to cut my own hair, I'd end up like this poor pup.  Someone I know in Facebook posted these photos of her pup (before and after).  I can't stop laughing at the owner's shock when she saw the finished look.  Looks like a totally different pup.

Sorry for getting off track.   Just had to share.


----------



## hellomimi

pamelasmithwick said:


> If I were to cut my own hair, I'd end up like this poor pup.  Someone I know in Facebook posted these photos of her pup (before and after).  I can't stop laughing.  Looks like a totally different pup.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track.   Just had to share.View attachment 120813


I find both pics equally adorable!


----------



## jujube

At one time I did but since it got so thin I wouldn't dare. One slip and I'd be bald.

I do cut the Spousal Equivalent's hair. There's not much to cut but one of these days I'm going to snap and go after the 18-hair comb-over.


----------



## Jules

Pamela, that pup looks so darn cute with his new cut.


----------



## Keesha

pamelasmithwick said:


> If I were to cut my own hair, I'd end up like this poor pup.  Someone I know in Facebook posted these photos of her pup (before and after).  I can't stop laughing at the owner's shock when she saw the finished look.  Looks like a totally different pup.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track.   Just had to share.View attachment 120813


Poor pup? That’s a ‘well cared for’ pup with the cutest haircut ever. Both our dogs got clipped today and I booked their appointments up until Christmas


----------



## SeaBreeze

I didn't have a haircut at a salon since late February.  My hair is usually kept around shoulder length, longer in my younger days.  It grew around 3 inches since the Covid restrictions started, and was starting to look droopy, split ends, feeling bad.  We plan on going to the mountains and doing some camping next week, and I wanted to get some of it cut off.  All during this time, I have trimmed my own bangs, but not regularly, if they grow a bit long, I just comb them to the side.

Anyhoo, my husband was asking me if I wanted to go out and get it cut before we left.  I told him I would like to, but still didn't feel comfortable going to a salon where there was a lot of enclosed moist air and questionable venting, etc.  I told him even if I didn't have them give me a shampoo first, which I always do, they'd still be spraying my hair down with a water bottle and squirting the spray onto my face and near my eyes.

Sooo, I looked at a couple of online video and decided to cut my own hair.  I'm never fussy about any style, mine is usually a high side part with or without bangs, usually a layered shag type cut, but have had a one length many times too.  This is the video I followed.  Her hair is much thinner than mine, so I couldn't do it exactly like she did, but I worked around it.  There was one small section in the back that was a bit longer than the rest, and my husband evened that out for me.

I'm not one to go to the beauty salon very often at all, never really go out to have nails or anything done either, so staying home during this coronavirus wasn't that bad for me.  This section by section technique seems to be pretty easy and works pretty well.


----------



## PamfromTx

Yes, I'd look like the pup because I don't know how to cut my hair.    He is precious and his eyes stand out.


----------



## Rosemarie

I can't remember the last time I went to the hairdresser. I took a tip from Kate Moss, and it works for me. Mind you, I have had to invest in a few hats!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well, I haven't been out to get a haircut since February 2020, before the covid.  Today I went to Great Clips and had them give me a shampoo and cut.  Been a couple of weeks since my final vaccination, so I felt okay about going there.  I called them from the parking lot, they didn't take appointments, but they told me to come right in, only two guys were being taken care of, I hardly waited at all.  

I did okay keeping after it on my own, but nice to get a professional cut and have everything evened out.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Well, I haven't been out to get a haircut since February 2020, before the covid.  Today I went to Great Clips and had them give me a shampoo and cut.  Been a couple of weeks since my final vaccination, so I felt okay about going there.  I called them from the parking lot, they didn't take appointments, but they told me to come right in, only two guys were being taken care of, I hardly waited at all.
> 
> I did okay keeping after it on my own, but nice to get a professional cut and have everything evened out.


You are inspiring me to go to Great Clips and get my cut professionally once again, many thanks to you.  I haven't had mine cut professionally in several years now.  I've been doing it myself with not always the best results.


----------



## RadishRose

I trim my bangs sometimes.

I finally had my hair cut last Sat. Still had temp taken, everyone masked, etc.


----------



## Murrmurr

I'm not a lady (even when I was  ), and I'm bald on top, but my hair in the back grew pretty long while the barbers were closed. I actually wore it in a little pony tail sometimes. Looked stupid bc it's really curly, but I like it slicked back.

_Anyway_, my girlfriend started cutting it for me and she does such a great job I have no need for a barber.


----------



## Pinky

I used to cut my own hair, for many years .. but, not anymore. My fringe/bangs grow quickly, so I give them a regular trim. I really do need to visit the hairdresser.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Murrmurr said:


> I'm not a lady (even when I was  ), and I'm bald on top, but my hair in the back grew pretty long while the barbers were closed. I actually wore it in a little pony tail sometimes. Looked stupid bc it's really curly, but I like it slicked back.
> 
> _Anyway_, my girlfriend started cutting it for me and she does such a great job I have no need for a barber.



Aww, you're being modest.  I bet you were a lady even when you were.  I imagine your pony tail didn't look bad either. Glad your girlfriend is doing a good job on your hair. I've done my husbands for years now, way before the covid. When we met he had shoulder length hair, a bit wavy, and I trimmed it for him way back then. Now he's bald on top too, and keeps it short, I use the Oster clipper that I use on the dog to do his hair, touch it up with scissors and do some areas with a small narrow clipper.


----------



## Keesha

Rosemarie said:


> I can't remember the last time I went to the hairdresser.


I can. 2012 for me. I prefer to cut my own.


----------



## SetWave

Murrmurr said:


> I'm not a lady (even when I was  ), and I'm bald on top, but my hair in the back grew pretty long while the barbers were closed. I actually wore it in a little pony tail sometimes. Looked stupid bc it's really curly, but I like it slicked back.
> 
> _Anyway_, my girlfriend started cutting it for me and she does such a great job I have no need for a barber.


Go all the way. Shave your head, man. It's freeing!
Even the ladies are going for it.


----------



## Murrmurr

SetWave said:


> Go all the way. Shave your head, man. It's freeing!
> Even the ladies are going for it.
> View attachment 163652


IMO, a lot of ladies actually look pretty sexy with a shaved or buzzed head.
I like mine pretty close to the scalp but a bit tapered around the ol' cranium.


----------



## Murrmurr

SeaBreeze said:


> Aww, you're being modest.  I bet you were a lady even when you were.


I tried to be.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Yes, but it's really easy since it's very long, straight and past my waist and no bangs. Also, blonde, so very easy to maintain. 

I intentionally prefer it this way since in the past I would come home from the salon and realize I could do a better job myself.

Win-win!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I started cutting my own hair decades ago because hairdressers don't know how to act. They always cut too much. Now I hardly have any hair to cut. LOL  I have a very short natural (afro). My hair was thick, a bit past my shoulders and I tried many styles after two hairdressers told me (a few years apart) not to put any more chemicals in my hair. I just got tired of messing with it, plus my hair started thinning at the crown so I had no choice but to cut the rest down.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

I do, when the mood strikes. It’s natural curly and thick so can’t mess it up too much. I go to Cost Cutters most of the time and maybe 1 out of 25 times I get a cut I actually like.  I’ve gone to the sam person for years now, so why she isn’t more consistent is beyond me. Guess I don’t care much or I wouldn’t keep going there


----------



## Homeschoolie

Can hair be cut with the same kind of scissors that doctors use to cut off bandages?

I say this because I need to cut my own. The only hairdresser I have ever found who did it right, was very easy to deal with, made special provisions for my health and comfort and I adored, has retired.

My vision and fine motor skills/control  issues make it scary (and probably dangerous) to use ultra razor blade sharp needle point scissors that hairdresser's use. My hair is very short so I need to place the scissors against the skin to cut it at the nape of the neck.

The bandage cutting scissors have a metal safety guard to prevent accidently cutting skin and usually are not needle pointed on the ends.

Does anyone have experience with these types of scissors? Will they cut hair?


----------



## Angelina

Yes I always have.


----------



## Remy

Yes, because I got tired of paying for cuts I really didn't like. 

I keep my hair shorter now and have some curl to my hair which helps hide that I cut it with scissors from the dollar store. Even going to walk in places, it saves a lot.

And I've even received compliments on my hack jobs.


----------



## bingo

i do...luckily  i  have no vanity...cut my husband's too


----------



## MickaC

Have never cut my own hair.
But
Thanks to the Covid....maybe i should start.
My cut appointment was for tomorrow......not happening.
Every cut appointment i've had since Covid, has been delayed.
Shut down was posted for Manitoba once again before the past long weekend.
My hair isn't out of control.......yet.....


----------

